# Perl licensing question



## akripo (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi to all,

I am confused about the total perl licensing model such as the interpreter/compiler, the plugins and my actual code.

As far as I read on the dev.perl.org site, it mentions two licenses: GPL and Artistic.

Could I use the BSD license for my actual perl code? If yes, I must additionally include the depended licenses of the perl interpreter/compiler, the respective modules owners's licenses that I will use and so on? 

I have already posted this question on perlguru.org, but I want to know how the perl code is licensed in order to be accepted as FreeBSD - friendly 

Thanks.


----------



## jrick (Sep 5, 2009)

See this post. I don't know what license the first and third are under (the second looks like it's GPL), but they are part of the FreeBSD base system.


----------



## akripo (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks jrick

I know that perl is included. I also know that FreeBSD also includes some portions of GPL code. My practical question is, if I am writing a perl program, my code should be licensed under GPL/Artistic licence, or I can use whatever license I want?


----------



## Alt (Sep 5, 2009)

Look here
http://www.perlfoundation.org/artistic_2_0_notes


> Section 9:
> 
> When you write code that just runs on Perl, that fact alone does not make the code subject to the Artistic License. It's your code. (This seems pretty obvious, but it's important to say it.)


----------



## akripo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Alt,

I understand this about my own code.

My question is that, if my code calls various modules of various licenses, I should enclose them on my license section as well?


----------



## Alt (Sep 12, 2009)

If they are under GPL you cant use their source or link them or closed software, unless you derive their license. This is named "copyleft" rule.

Note LGPL permits binding and using(but not using their sources) in closed software.


----------

